

OECD drops idea of special tax rules for Internet companies - r0h1n
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/ec659cec-81ef-11e3-a600-00144feab7de.html

======
r0h1n
I couldn't find it on any non-paywalled site. But here are the key paragraphs:

> Proposals for a tax crackdown on digital companies such as Google and Amazon
> are to be dropped, as governments push ahead with measures affecting the
> global economy.

> Designing special tax rules for internet companies would not be viable,
> given the growing digital presence in large parts of the economy, an
> international task force has concluded.

> Pascal Saint-Amans, the leading tax official at the Paris-based Organisation
> for Economic Co-operation and Development, said: “The findings are that
> there is no such thing as digital companies rather than digitalisation of
> the economy. There may not be therefore a solution for the digital economy,
> but we will need to draw on features of digital economy when we revise the
> system. Most of the tax planning by these companies will be addressed by
> this.”

The context is of course this recent thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7088042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7088042)

